# **** and smoke smell - How to banish??



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

So i got a new runaround and the bloke was a smoker
I learned lessons form the last car smoked in and immediately changed the cabin filter - it was black!

so that's done (nightmare on a mazda 3) but i cant get rid of the smoke smell.

Ive used APC, twice, soaked every fabric in it, the roof lining, the carpets, chairs, boot, the lot.

Ive emptied two cans of febreeze, and today an antibacterial spray, into the car and left it closed for hours/overnight

Ive let the windows stay open all day 


What else, DIY, could I do?? Normally that woulda been enough - i think these were dope smokers as i see hot rocks


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Air con car bomb :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Link

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/pr...JZNOR0s17UIqURqIqyhinaz9Nn6z-g5AaAtxVEALw_wcB


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

reviews not great - i used one, the meguirs one, and it worked for about a day or two then it was back


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

https://airvidox.com/?ref=qej9od7dnve7

:thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

We've been using these, amazing and highly recommend.
https://airvidox.com/?ref=qej9od7dnve7


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

wet vac it all , any trims /consoles etc need to come out for a good scrub 

then ozone machine


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Summit Detailing said:


> https://airvidox.com/
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...





SystemClenz said:


> We've been using these, amazing and highly recommend.
> https://airvidox.com/?ref=qej9od7dnve7


Thanks guys :thumb:

Saved for reference.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

thanks guys, ordered.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

NorthantsPete said:


> reviews not great - i used one, the meguirs one, and it worked for about a day or two then it was back


I think I used Megs before, plus pollen filter change & it sorted it.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Rappy said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Saved for reference


You're welcome, we've used it on around 7 cars so far and all due to the smell of cigarettes, following a decent clean of every accessible surface we left one of these in overnight and all are completely smoke free, even weeks later where some odour bombs fail!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> You're welcome, we've used it on around 7 cars so far and all due to the smell of cigarettes, following a decent clean of every accessible surface we left one of these in overnight and all are completely smoke free, even weeks later where some odour bombs fail!


Which version did you use - retail or 'pro use only'?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Dakota Odour Bomb

End of


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Nick-ST said:


> Dakota Odour Bomb
> 
> End of


Thanks Nick :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

suds said:


> Which version did you use - retail or 'pro use only'?


I've used both, with the same results :thumb:

In my experience the Dokota bombs just mask the smell for a few days.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

I would also deep clean seat belts and things like that, they tend to be overlooked and really hold onto that smell right under your nose.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

SystemClenz said:


> You're welcome, we've used it on around 7 cars so far and all due to the smell of cigarettes, following a decent clean of every accessible surface we left one of these in overnight and all are completely smoke free


Used this on your recommendation and according to the wife (who has a very sensitive sniffer) it worked perfectly


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Interesting to learn of the Airvidox, I will bear that in mind as the smell of **** is really difficult to get rid of. Also, another thing which holds smells is the heating system. Although you can let a bomb off in the vehicle with the heater system on recirculate, it is still very difficult to get the heating system fully clean. I have also found that even if the headlining is shampooed, the smell still lingers inside the headlining, and can impregnate the foam and hard backing too.


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

I am wanting to get rid of detailing product smell! Picked up car from car dealer, got the silicone look off last night, looked much better, and ditched the yuk air freshner as soon as I could.

I have used autosmart brisk on the roof lining and part carpet. I hate the smell of this product makes me feel sick, but like the results !

So combined with whatever sickly sweet stuff the dealer used plus AS, I want to clear the cabin. 

Does AirVidox leave any odour ? Thought I might give it a whirl. Thankfully not smoked in !

Cheers 

After visiting the Brand site, I see you can buy without smell ! Do you think it will remove detailing product smell ?


----------



## evostew (Sep 2, 2013)

Bought a Seat Leon 300 estate for my lass this week and had that smell of smoke or ecigs. So gave the car a good hoover and cleaned the car top to bottom. We then tried one of the airvidox. What a great thing this is, really wish I had known about this when I was valeting. So left it over nights and came out this morning to a strong smell of chlorine/ammonia?? Not nasty just smelt really clean and sanitised. Ran ac for 30 mins than removed the stuff. Opened door and let car breathe for a while. 
The smell of smoke is gone totally still a hint of ammonia but nothing bad and defo better than the smoke. First thing I have ever found that removes the smoke smell altogether.

Recommended to anyone who has tried everything else.


----------

